# My Angel tank



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it has been a while since I last posted any thing about my wife's wild angel. The collection has slowly diwindled down. There is 3 Altima , 3 Santa Isabella and 5 f2 Santa Isabella from Rick. I will post a full tank shot tomorrow


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

nice collection, Dave


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Well it has been a while since I last posted any thing about my wife's wild angel. The collection has slowly diwindled down. There is 3 Altima , 3 Santa Isabella and 5 f2 Santa Isabella from Rick. I will post a full tank shot tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 166258


Hey nice set up David, what size tank is that?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good Dave. Looks like a good size tank. How many gallons?

Anthony


----------

